# Its so hot that petrol is evaporating when filling up!



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

We all joke about the Australian weather but a report today has confirmed that in some areas of the country the weather is so hot that petrol is literally evaporating as cars refuel!

This is starting to get frightening!


----------



## noahwilson (Feb 27, 2013)

Really i also thin its horrible topic, not may be anyone believe on this.
Moving To UK | Moving To USA


----------



## noahwilson (Feb 27, 2013)

Really i also thin its horrible topic, not may be anyone believe on this.
Moving To UK | Moving To USA


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Make sure your mobile phone is turned off when refeulling.


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Must be hot out there 
When I went to school I think petrol changed from liquid to gas at 95c. That's about 203 f


----------

